# ADS M860 fried preamp board



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

So I took an ADS M860 in for repairs at a local shop.. After many months, I get a call stating that the part needed to repair this amp has been impossible to locate..I was also told that the existing part could be repaired but it wont be the same.. So Im stuck with a 30 repair estimate and a mint M860 which is nothing more than a boat anchor now.. Anyone know where to get a preamp board for this?


----------

